# DB2 Question - SQL1226N The maximum number of client connections are already started



## cgjoker (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi there.

Receiving this error when trying to execute multiple sql statements on a db2 database but I am receiving the following error.

SQL1226N The maximum number of client connections are already started. SQLSTATE=57030

I have already increased the max_connections. 

thx.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi cgjoker,

There is an explanation on this page : http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=swg1IY65493 .
I hope it may help you.


----------



## cgjoker (Aug 13, 2003)

I believe we ended up changing the block size (?) and things worked somehow. Don't know if that had any relevance but to my knowledge, this is did the trick.

cg.


----------

